# Delinquent in Villa Del Palmar Mexico



## cozmic (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi,
We bought a timeshare in Cancun Mexico in 2014 and financed about 11K with them. We used the resort 5 times and every time we got back we regret doing that deal as there were multiple empty promises and horrible customer service experiences.
So when we came back last year in July 2018, I decided I had enough and stopped paying my loan payments and maintenance fees.
I remember clearly that I never provided them with my social security number and looking in my copy of paperworks there is no mention of my SSN in there, but some how they sold my debt to a collection agency in US and have put the delinquency in my credit report, dropping my score by 110 points. This seems to be for the loan only and not for breach in contract.
I have two questions:
1) How could they impact my credit report not knowing my social security number?
2) What are my options here?

Really appreciate some guidance here...


----------



## easyrider (Jun 3, 2019)

Maybe join Tug and use me as a referral !!!

They don't know your social security number unless you gave it up when you signed something when you bought this membership.

The first thing to do is dispute the collection and force them to prove this debt. Do not acknowledge the debt. 

Bill


----------



## cozmic (Jun 3, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Maybe join Tug and use me as a referral !!!
> 
> They don't know your social security number unless you gave it up when you signed something when you bought this membership.
> 
> ...



very strange, I don't recall giving them my SSN at all... What's the point of the dispute, they can easily show my paperwork to prove the debt? The loan itself is not showing up in my credit report though....


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 3, 2019)

A collection agency doesn't need your SS to report to the bureaus. Your name and DOB will do the trick.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 3, 2019)

cozmic said:


> very strange, I don't recall giving them my SSN at all... What's the point of the dispute, they can easily show my paperwork to prove the debt? The loan itself is not showing up in my credit report though....



They may have a copy of your drivers license. 

The point of disputing the collection is that this is an International debt that is problematic to enforce in the USA. The credit reporting agency that dropped your score is where you would dispute this. 

Your paperwork is outside of the jurisdiction of the credit reporting agencies in the USA unless you financed the loan with a line of credit from the USA. As far as I know the developers for the Villa Group have broke into three Mexican corporations and the financing was not a USA based line of credit. 

Bill


----------



## NewMom19 (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> They may have a copy of your drivers license.
> 
> The point of disputing the collection is that this is an International debt that is problematic to enforce in the USA. The credit reporting agency that dropped your score is where you would dispute this.
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation, from the beginning returning home and paying the down payment and then trying to travel a few months later we ran into false promises. We couldn't use it for a certain amount of months. We had to pay separately to go back to a same resort in a different area of Mexico by the Villa Group. I am not seeing this was the biggest mistake we made back in November 2017. 

They have sent our account to collection in the US, I am just curious how to get rid of this or if this will ever come up in our credit? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

NewMom19 said:


> I am in the same situation, from the beginning returning home and paying the down payment and then trying to travel a few months later we ran into false promises. We couldn't use it for a certain amount of months. We had to pay separately to go back to a same resort in a different area of Mexico by the Villa Group. I am not seeing this was the biggest mistake we made back in November 2017.
> 
> They have sent our account to collection in the US, I am just curious how to get rid of this or if this will ever come up in our credit? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



If you have debt on the loan it would be almost impossible to give away or sell. Even if the loan was 100% paid it would be hard to sell because the newer contracts revert to a home resort timeshare with a high maintenance fee. 

Is it the loan or mf or both that is owing ?

Bill


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 26, 2020)

cozmic said:


> very strange, I don't recall giving them my SSN at all... What's the point of the dispute, they can easily show my paperwork to prove the debt? The loan itself is not showing up in my credit report though....




Dispute it to make them do their work.  If you dispute it they may decide further processing may not be worthwhile on their part.  You don't know unless you try.



.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 26, 2020)

You can write a mitigating letter to file with any credit report. Many potential lenders don't look poorly on timeshare defaults. Yes, the original lender (likely an arm of Villa Group) is out for the membership, but there is no deed, hence no legal foreclosure. It's just a travel club membership.


----------

